# wax recipe



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

im having trouble with my wax recipe cant find a balance between oily and wont set or rock hard and could knock out a horse if you could be kind enough to share your recipe it would be great and thanks for sharing if you do


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Perhaps it would help to know what ingredients you've got lying around?


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

carnauba bees wax coconut oil pine oil turps and more im just looking for any recipe even if i have to buy something else to make it work


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Interested as well , would be great to know .

Sub d by the way .


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

You've got ingrediants to make a useable wax there, just work on your % of your waxes/oils/solvents. Your cooling process can also determine how your wax turns out, ive been making waxes for a year now and only just got everything down right.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Dan3.2 said:


> You've got ingrediants to make a useable wax there, just work on your % of your waxes/oils/solvents. Your cooling process can also determine how your wax turns out, ive been making waxes for a year now and only just got everything down right.


Hey great man ! Do you happen to have some links to these mate !


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

to save more pondering i did some more research and my final recipe is mix 50g carnauba with 30g bees wax and melt together. mix 50ml linseed oil with 100ml white spirit and add slowly pour into double lined wax pot and leave on side to cool slowly with lid on but loose


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates fella ! I mean pics or reviews .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates fella !


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

Have a play with your cooling methods. Try pouring it into your pot then putting the pot into hot water and leaving it to cool down slower. 

Your % looks about right (35% wax - 65% oils/solvents) is a good start.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Any updates fella ! I mean pics or reviews .


sorry no i will on my next pot i make for my father and im also going to try out colour and smell now im happy with my base wax


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

ok my write up at last here we go lets start at the beginning 50g carnauba 33g bees wax in the pot 








now the 150ml of white spirit and 50ml of linseed oil mixed








now all the ingredients all melted together about an hour later








i then poured into old wax pot secured lid loosely and put in the airing cupboard to cool slowly








now the wax spread on the smart it went on nicely quite hard wax but i like it that way and slightly oily also personal preferance








now buffed and you can see it for yourself


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

You will struggle to get any smell added to your wax due to the white spirit, you will need a lot of scent oil to overpower the smell and this will affect the wax texture and other properties, Your on the right lines tho but try using a different solvent. One i never tried but was tempted by was ouderless turpenoid, might be worth a shot.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

it doesn't actually smell much of anything not even the white spirit but ive given up the idea of smell anywhays as i might just be feck*** it up but i have added colour in the form of candle dye chips worked a treat only problem it ended up barbie pink maybe ill try another colour next time


----------

